# Campsite in York



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there 
can anyone reccomend a campsite as close to york as possible? would like to go end of this month, 
we have tried acomb grange but its fully booked

thanks in advance mark


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The Caravan Club's Rowntree Park?

Greenie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> The Caravan Club's Rowntree Park?
> 
> Greenie


thanks just looked on there webb site fully booked rest this month and all december  8O


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Naburn lock just outside york (4miles) lovely site bus stop outside gate to go to york or selby, rowntree park is always booked up, but naburn lock has nearby cycle track, & its about 1/2 mile to village pub.

Ezz


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Suggestion*

We stayed at an excellent Camping and Caravanning Club site in August - Manor Farm, YO23 2QA - I've just tried their website, for more details, but currently unavailable 

Excellent site, near the race course and a walk along the river into York.

Very well maintained site.

Di


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

gloworm said:


> Naburn lock just outside york (4miles) lovely site bus stop outside gate to go to york or selby, rowntree park is always booked up, but naburn lock has nearby cycle track, & its about 1/2 mile to village pub.
> 
> Ezz


thanks gloworm unfortunately closed 6th november certainly one for future


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have you tried ringing Rowntree Park they do keep back 2 or 3 in case of emergency or something like that! We got on a few months ago rang up on the Friday morning and got two nights. Not very good if you want to plan something though I know. 

Greenie


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Naburn Lock also has a riverbus at certain times.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Are you in the Caravan club? If so this little CL is very convenient for York. A little bit scruffy, but the location makes up for that...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3034

Pete


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Suggestion*



BlondiS said:


> We stayed at an excellent Camping and Caravanning Club site in August - Manor Farm, YO23 2QA - I've just tried their website, for more details, but currently unavailable
> 
> Excellent site, near the race course and a walk along the river into York.
> 
> ...


thanks alot looks promising will give them a call tomorrow

mark


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We wanted to go to Burrs Park last Wednesday until Sunday so looked on the Web. It was fully booked every weekend until Christmas but I rang up and got in for the nights I required. On Friday and Saturday night there were loads of places available so I would ring up Rowntree Park or indeed any other site I want to go to rather than using the Web site.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Have you tried ringing Rowntree Park they do keep back 2 or 3 in case of emergency or something like that! We got on a few months ago rang up on the Friday morning and got two nights. Not very good if you want to plan something though I know.
> 
> Greenie


will try tomorrow thanks,
problem is not a member althoughwe have been considering it

mark


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Are you in the Caravan club? If so this little CL is very convenient for York. A little bit scruffy, but the location makes up for that...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3034
> 
> Pete


afraid not although have been considering it thanks anyway


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We booked Rowntree Park over a month ago for next February 8O Clearly A or Thee most popular site and we're looking forward to that .
Booked at Beechwood grange this weekend and again made the booking several weeks ago.
Definitely worth phoning like has been said especially with this cold weather as there's always cancellations


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Depends on how near to York you need to be, Rudding Park Harrogate is open till end of January, bus stop outside the gate or train from either Panel or Hornbeam (a couple of miles, guess that means you need transport – urm just quashed the idea!) direct into the centre of York, well almost the station is a few minutes walk from the centre.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

well here at beechwood on my 99cents sim and the site is rammed and a very high proportion of motorhomes  
the flagpole is up and loaded with the asda led fairy lights NO PROBLEM finding my van :lol: magnifico ! Looks like everyone is watching beeb 1 tonight 8)


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Try Bishop thorpe nice little site toilets , showers , and as I remember hook-up as well long time since we stopped there but as I recall nice right on the river boat hire as well 5 min walk in to village try this link

http://www.yorkmarine.co.uk/

Jim


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Suggestion*



BlondiS said:


> We stayed at an excellent Camping and Caravanning Club site in August - Manor Farm, YO23 2QA - I've just tried their website, for more details, but currently unavailable
> 
> Excellent site, near the race course and a walk along the river into York.
> 
> ...


Hi there.

Can agree with everything Di says - stayed there for bonfire night.

Lovely small adult only site with excellent facilities - you need 50p for the shower if you want to use it but it is worth it. Owners are really helpful and friendly. Is south of York so you can avoid going into the middle of York to get there if you are coming from the south.

You can get a bus into the city centre from the road at the edge of the campsite.

Highly recommended.

Milly


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

If you want to actually visit York, as others have said, nothing beats the CC site at Rowntree Park. It's a five minute walk from the city, so no parking problems. It's well worth booking it in advance, as it's so popular that you've little chance of getting on at short notice, although you can be lucky and pick up a cancellation.

The only potential problem is flooding, which can happen occasionally. Three or four years ago, in January, the river rose and we had to move to higher ground and some people had to leave as the bulk of the site was under water.

The wardens were brilliant. I gave them my mobile number and, as soon as they knew that flooding was inevitable, they phoned me and other members so we could get back and move our 'vans.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We walked from Beechwood grange to York centre today a little over 3 miles no problem, toured around shambles, nice hot turkey sandwich with stuffing on route. Caught the number 9 park & ride bus back to Monks Cross shopping centre £2 each 1 way. Got my new passport photos in Sainsburys £5 and a very nice half price bottle of Champers. free phone private hire taxi from there back to site £5.80 sod the expense :lol:

Cant try Rowntree until february but I've heard it's cramped? not that we mind that having experienced aires :lol: 
This site at Beechwood is pleasant and no lecture on how to park your van. Friendly helpfull staff


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

You could always wild camp. Road alongside Holiday Inn (off Tadcaster Road) sometime has vans on it. Business Park (Holgate Park Drive) also.

Also out on the ring road (A64/A19) there is a designer outlet and park and ride. Often seen various European vans there. Must be on a website somewhere.


----------

